# Xicar Allume Double Lighter Issue



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I recently got the above lighter and refilled it for the first time last night. I purged it properly and filled it. The button to ignite the flame has become very hard to push. Once pushed it flames fine but is there something generic that I might have done to cause this to happen? Is there a fix to loosen it up? Did I fill it to much?


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Have you tried a blowing product like dust off (air in can) like you use to blow out dust from a keyboard. To blow the jet are of the lighter? Could have a sect of Cigar ash clogging the lighter. also a soft clean tooth brush could be use if no air in can is available.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Allumes have an internal gravity safety to prevent lighting upside-down (you can turn it any which way you want while holding the button in, but you cannot push it in from the off position when inverted). Maybe the safety mechanism is stuck in an odd position, partially blocking. Try tapping the lighter to make sure the safety is freed up. If that doesn't do it, it's time to contact Xikar b/c if filling it caused the problem, something's wrong.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I've narrowed down the issue. I've noticed that the lighter is harder to ignite when it's already hot. If I spark it up and spend some time toasting the foot then lighting the cigar it becomes very difficult for my smoking partner to then click and ignite. Once it cools down its easier but hot it's a problem.

What might be the cause of this?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Best bet is to contact Xikar directly, dude.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

FTPuff said:


> I've narrowed down the issue. I've noticed that the lighter is harder to ignite when it's already hot. If I spark it up and spend some time toasting the foot then lighting the cigar it becomes very difficult for my smoking partner to then click and ignite. Once it cools down its easier but hot it's a problem.
> 
> What might be the cause of this?


I have the single jet version of the Allume and mine does the same thing. I usually turn the flame wheel up a notch and it fires up again just fine. I'd be cautious of keeping it lit for an extended period of time though.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Finally...others experiencing what I did. I went back and forth with Xikar and ended up exchanging 5 different Allume doubles. The same thing happened every time...eventually the side trigger alignment got messed up and it wouldn't create a spark when pushed. I ended up exchanging a ton of emails with Ken (who's absolutely freaking awesome) and it came down to the fact that there's some sort of internal error going on and their design team was working on a fix. 

Not much else to say except contact Ken and get a replacement.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Finally...others experiencing what I did. I went back and forth with Xikar and ended up exchanging 5 different Allume doubles. The same thing happened every time...eventually the side trigger alignment got messed up and it wouldn't create a spark when pushed. I ended up exchanging a ton of emails with Ken (who's absolutely freaking awesome) and it came down to the fact that there's some sort of internal error going on and their design team was working on a fix.
> 
> Not much else to say except contact Ken and get a replacement.


Thanks for the input! So did you ever get one that works back or should I wait until they fix the issue before contacting Xicar and replacing it?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with my Allume single-jet so far (received as warranty replacement for an older broken Xikar that could not be repaired), other than two issues inherent in the design. 1) The the adjustment wheel is situated such that it's too easy to inadvertently turn down the flame when lighting simply b/c of the way it is held. 2) The flame being at the edge of the top is very close to my top finger when lighting. I've come close to scorching myself a few times and had to leave off lighting my cigar to re-adjust my hold. 

Compare this to the S.T. Dupont Maxijet/Minijet series that clearly inspired the Allumes (side actuator with gravity safety, slide cover, etc...). The flame on the Dupont torches is in the center of the top, away from your fingers when in use. The jet is a bit stronger. And the adjuster is the recessed type (PITA when you need to adjust, but no unintended changes).

I know a lot of this discussion regards the Allume double. But, if you're a single-jet fan like me, the Allume single is a fine mid-priced torch regardless of the few minor flaws I've mentioned. Nevertheless, the Duponts are better still, and worth their higher price IMO.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I haven't had any problems with my Allume single-jet so far (received as warranty replacement for an older broken Xikar that could not be repaired), other than two issues inherent in the design. 1) The the adjustment wheel is situated such that it's too easy to inadvertently turn down the flame when lighting simply b/c of the way it is held. 2) The flame being at the edge of the top is very close to my top finger when lighting. I've come close to scorching myself a few times and had to leave off lighting my cigar to re-adjust my hold.
> 
> Compare this to the S.T. Dupont Maxijet/Minijet series that clearly inspired the Allumes (side actuator with gravity safety, slide cover, etc...). The flame on the Dupont torches is in the center of the top, away from your fingers when in use. The jet is a bit stronger. And the adjuster is the recessed type (PITA when you need to adjust, but no unintended changes).
> 
> I know a lot of this discussion regards the Allume double. But, if you're a single-jet fan like me, the Allume single is a fine mid-priced torch regardless of the few minor flaws I've mentioned. Nevertheless, the Duponts are better still, and worth their higher price IMO.


It's funny, I actually wanted the single but the salesperson talked me out of it saying I'd be filling with with butane constantly due to its small size.

My cousin has the dupont....it's awesome. If I ever find it on sale I agree it's worth it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> It's funny, I actually wanted the single but the salesperson talked me out of it saying I'd be filling with with butane constantly due to its small size.
> 
> My cousin has the dupont....it's awesome. If I ever find it on sale I agree it's worth it.


SaksOff5th.com has Minijets for $82.50 and Maxijets for $100 right now (that 50% off - sometimes they are priced higher there - comes and goes). Color selection is limited, but that the lowest I've seen them.

As for filling, I do not find either the Allume single or Maxijet to be particularly skimpy on fuel capacity. And since neither one are finicky about lighting, I can top them off (especially when I've going out for the evening) without having to worry about emptying and purging most of the time. To be fair, I do use good butane.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the link! Great deals!

Other than size is there a difference between the mini and maxijet?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> Thanks for the link! Great deals!
> 
> Other than size is there a difference between the mini and maxijet?


De nada.

I think size is the only significant difference between Minijets and Maxijets. But I'm no expert on them. Gather round in _séance_ and let's see if we can raise @*ForceofWill*. He is well versed in S.T. Duponts of most sorts. @*Cigary* might be able to help with any more subtle details too.

You've obviously handled the Allume single when you were shopping them. The Minijet is roughly the same dimensions, though perhaps a bit thinner over all with the more elliptical cross-section of the Duponts. The Maxijet stands about 3/8" taller and 1/4" wider than the Allume single, though not much thicker at the middle. I find the Maxi easily pocketable, so I went for it over the Mini. But a lot of people do swear by the Mini... and I imagine I will eventually be tempted into acquiring one of them as well.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

FTPuff said:


> Thanks for the link! Great deals!
> 
> Other than size is there a difference between the mini and maxijet?


You rang?

The size seems to be the only difference. They're the same design with the same style mechanism. I can't recall off the top of of my head if the flame jet is smaller than the maxi but it's smaller than my Defi. If you're going to have just one jet for a lighter, get the maxi. The mini would burn through tanks quickly lighting full cigars, even tho it's more than capable of doing so. I use mine as a little laser for touch ups since I have a soft flame and Defi.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ForceofWill said:


> You rang?
> 
> The size seems to be the only difference. They're the same design with the same style mechanism. I can't recall off the top of of my head if the flame jet is smaller than the maxi but it's smaller than my Defi. If you're going to have just one jet for a lighter, get the maxi. The mini would burn through tanks quickly lighting full cigars, even tho it's more than capable of doing so. I use mine as a little laser for touch ups since I have a soft flame and Defi.


( nodding head ) just saved me a lotta typing.:nerd2:


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks guys....I pulled the trigger on the maxi jet from Saks. I actually liked the color they had left in stock which was digi-camo. $106 with tax and free shipping cause I found an online coupon code.

I'm excited to have a fancy French (_made in China_) lighter!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> Thanks guys....I pulled the trigger on the maxi jet from Saks. I actually liked the color they had left in stock which was digi-camo. $106 with tax and free shipping cause I found an online coupon code.
> 
> I'm excited to have a fancy French (_made in China_) lighter!


Congrats! Post a pic when it comes in. I'd love to see how the digi-camo looks in "real life" (as opposed to studio photos).


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats! You won't be disappointed, my Mini's are sexy and light every time. I love the laser precision flame the mini/maxi's have. You will be happy for sure.


----------

